# Consejo compra de multimetro....



## matiasloza (Mar 16, 2007)

Hola soy estudiante de ing. biomedica de 1er unc............ en la clase de taller y laboratorio nos hacen comprar un tester... quería consultar cuales son los de mejor precio comparando precio/calidad........Mi presupuesto es medio limitado....no mas de $70 .........se que hay diferentes marcas y demás pero bueno como buen novato prefiero consultar antes que comprarme uno que se me rompa en el 10mo  uso......

Desde ya muchas gracias....


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 16, 2007)

hola realmente no hay muchos que se rompan en el 10mo uso si lo usas correctamente por mas que te compres uno de 400$ y no lo usas correctamente se te va a romper..

hay unos digitales que son mas faciles de usar de calidad intermedia que valen al rededor de unos $50 la marca es proskit espero que te ayude saludos gastos


----------



## JV (Mar 17, 2007)

En particular los tester Proskit no los he probado pero he tenido muchos problemas con los productos de esta marca. 

No se que tanto uso le dan al tester en esa carrera, si es para mediciones simples sin requerir mucha presicion cualquier tester digital de menos de $50 te sirve. Lo que ocurre es que con tu presupuesto vas a caer en un tester chino, y he visto mas de una vez que el mismo aparato con marcas distintas y precios distintos, por ejemplo, un pinza amperometrica de $35 es identica salvo el logo de la marca a otra de $95.

Suerte en tu busqueda matiasloza.

Saludos..


----------



## yepayepa (Mar 17, 2007)

Como calidad, los que más me gustan son los FLUKE, ahora, son caros. Los más sencillos de esta marca en España rondan los 120 Euros. La verdad que para el 90% de las ocasiones, con el más barato que encuentres te va a valer, así que para empezar, con que sea digital el que quieras.   SALUDOS


----------



## Dano (Mar 18, 2007)

Es como todo, si las cosas se cuidan funcionan un largo tiempo sin problemas. Yo en este momento uso un tester barato de 4 dólares y tiene mas de 1 año sin romperse.

Saludos


----------



## gary_10 (Mar 18, 2007)

hola con respecto a la calidad de los testers cualquiera sirve si se le da el correcto uso pero existen algunos que no vienen con la configuración correcta mi recomendacion es que si quieres comprarte un tester con  la cantidad que dispones hazlo pero siempre antes prueba el equipo de manera que no tenga fallas, que el equipo no tarde tanto al aestabilizarse para darte una lectura tanto de corrinte como de voltaje


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 18, 2007)

Yo tengo en estos momentos unos 4 a 7 testers, algunos reparados, sencillos y uno que se puede conectar al PC de 4 1/2 o sea un poco de todo.

Tengo uno de esos chinos de lo mas barato en uns oferta. Funciona correctamente y ya tiene unos 5 años sin problemas, comprado en una gran superficie, de esos amarillos.

No compres tester de aguja, eso es del pasado y son muy delicados, de esos tengo ICE (jaaa)

El tester debe tener como minimo:

Ohms, vols (alterna y continua) 
Amperaje (debe obligarte a desconectar los cables, o sea 3 o 4 agujeros), me explico debe ser imposible medir corriente girando la ruedecilla.
Prueba de continuidad o pitido
Prueba de diodos


Uno de los puntos debiles de los tester es la ruedecilla, al girar se gasta y con el tiempo no hace buen contacto, pero si eres un poco cuidadoso y no la fuerzas tienes tester para años, como te comentaba con mi tester amarillo el unico mantenimiento que le hago es limpiarlo alguna vez los contactos cuando le cae polvo cuando lo llevo en alguna obra.


----------



## matiasloza (Mar 18, 2007)

Muchas gracias gente ya compre uno...... Tbc in Multimeter DT-830B
Chino por supuesto.....pero bueno del presupuesto que tenia me salio un 30% del mismo el resto quedo para inagurar el año en asado y algunas bebidas.... muchas gracias y no se preocupen que estoy casi seguro que voy a volver para alguna duda....

Matias Loza


----------



## elmen (Ago 13, 2007)

hola saludos quiero saber que tester me puedo comprar  me dicen que el simpson es el mejor pero es demasiado costoso  en mi país cuesta 1200 dolares  esta también el fluke pero tambien caro . hay muchos  genéricos y quisiera comprar uno pero serán lo suficientemente confiables para trabajar?  que me recomiendan


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 13, 2007)

Esos que mencionas (Simpson y Fluke) son lo mejor de lo mejor, por eso son caros !
El 99% de los multimetros emplean el mismo circuito integrado para medir, asi que la presicion sera bastante parecida, comprate alguno Chino que no te dara mal resultado.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 13, 2007)

elmen, no sé si estás en Caracas, sin embargo, en oras ciudades también hay sucursales de P. Bamavide, Logibyte, Sharp de Vzla. y otros. Un buen DMM con display grande y escalas que incluyen medición de capcitores, resistencias, inductáncias, corriente, tensión y temperatura, cuesta alrededor de $ 100 (Bs. 200.000,00).
Un buén analógico unos $ 30 (Bs. 60.000,00).

Si crees que los de marcas reconocidas son mejores, allá tú... La experiencia dice otra cosa: Lo único mejor es el precio y, no es para tí.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## mroe- (Ago 13, 2007)

Hola, la verdad que los precios varian de una manera gigantesca. Como dicen los Simpson y fluke son carisimos, otros con dispaly grande, escalas, tension, correinte,resistencias,capacitores,continuidad y temperatura, buena estetica, alrededor de 100$.

mira yo uso un multimetro de 12$ digital interelec dt-830D y la verdad que siempre me funciono perfecto para lo que yo hago. Es chino pero me sirve, hasta que realmente pueda usar (no tenerlo a la vista) y valga la pena me comprare otro mejor. Depende de para lo que lo quieras usar y la presición y comodidad que busques.


Respecto a los analogicos no te lo recomiendo, un despiste con la polaridad y talvez te salga el tester.


Saludos


mroe-


----------



## mabauti (Ago 13, 2007)

si yo tuviera suficiente dinero me compraria un Fluke


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 13, 2007)

Realmente el precio de un fluke es justificacle?

Yo  despues de ver las caracteristicas no le veo una gran diferencia a un waveek o similar de 4
1/2


----------



## mroe- (Ago 13, 2007)

Hola tiopepe123, las caracteristicas de un fluke son similares a muchos mas testers, te cobran un extra por el nombre, el cual te asegura el correcto funcionamiento del dispositivo.


Saludos

mroe


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 13, 2007)

mabauti y lo bien que harias, ahora vienen con garantia de por vida.

Ahora que si quieres algo de laboratorio mira esto (Abstenerce de mirar el precio):
http://www.keithley.com/products/dmm/?mn=2700


----------



## elmen (Ago 14, 2007)

cuando hablo de calidad me refiero a precisión y confiabilidad en la  en la lectura  cuando se comprueba algun componente si ustedes me dicen que puedo confiar en los tester que me recomiendan entonces comprare alguno de dichos aparatos. graCIAS A TODOS


----------



## vivi9111 (May 31, 2009)

Hola, necesito comprar un par de multimetros, uno ...como llamaríamos de combate que aguante bastante, y otro un poco más profesional.
estoy en colombia...cuales me aconsejan!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2009)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

FLUKE es una muy buena marca , y de batalla yo te recomendaría uno de aguja . Cuando hay tensiones que fluctuan los de aguja se ven mejor , los digitales también tienen la barrita que emula la aguja , pero no es lo mismo , la aguja permite lecturas rápidas a golpe de vista . . . gustos son gustos !   

saludos!


----------



## ALE777 (Ago 9, 2009)

Estimados Amigos:
Estoy terminando de armar un cargador universal de Baterias de Nicd y NiMh, que yo diseñe. el circuito (para los que lo quieran armar) esta en la hoja Excel adjunta. use un LM317 TO3, ya que regula muy bien. Bueno, para que quede mejor, le agregue un amperimetro digital del modelo mas comun y economico (ver foto adjunta). Bueno, caundo conecte el equipo, el amperimetro marcaba "0.00" (?), tome mi tester digital, medi las tensiones, todo OK...conecta la salida del cargador al multimetro, y NADA! seguia marcando CERO...ya mis dudas apuntaban al LM317, tome otro que tenia guardado, lo conecte, y NADA!  ...entonces, decidi usar mi otro tester, el viejo y querido multimetro analogico de aguja...y SORPRESA!, el equipo funcionaba correctamente, los valores estaban OK...ahora viene la pregunta del millon:
¿Porque ni el amperimetro digital acuso la corriente de salida del regulador, ni el tester digital? ¿Como debo hacer para que el amperimetro mida esa corriente? o debo reemplazarlo por un amperimetro analogico?

A quien resuelva esta cuestion, muchas gracias!!!


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 9, 2009)

El problema no está en que sea analógico o digital... todos miden corriente.

"¿Como debo hacer para que el amperimetro mida esa corriente?"
se conecta en serie con el circuito  ... es medio dificil encontrar el problema con lo que mencionas pero... lo probaste con alguna carga  ? jaja


----------



## ALE777 (Ago 10, 2009)

Bueno, dicen que para una imagen vale mas que 1000 palabras...SI, se que los amperimetros SE CONECTAN EN SERIE...aqui envio una foto en donde muestra a las claras lo que quiero decir...
Observen en la imagen, coloque una bateria AA Sony Cycle Energy 2000mAh, y conecte el amperimetro EN SERIE con el portapilas, y ademas coloque el multimetro analogico entre el (+) de la pila y el terminal (+) del portapilas. Mientras que el multimetro analogico marcaba 190mA, el amperimetro digital seguia en CERO...  
que sucede??? alguien lo puede explicar??? muchas gracias!!!


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 10, 2009)

Es muy raro... lo unico que se me ocurre es que sea problema del amperimetro... hasta cuanto mide? lo probaste con una corriente mayor?
Esto te lo digo porque yo una vez compre un voltimetro digital para la camio y no era continuo, indicaba por ejemplo 12V - 12,1 - 12,35... a saltos


----------



## sornyacolores (Ago 12, 2009)

bastante raro jeje
tienes de 2 sopas:
O algo esta dañado
O uno se va a la terioa de que la tecnologioa no sirve, que es mejor lo "antiguo" valga la redundancia 
por que no pruebas en otros equipos?


----------



## capitanp (Ago 12, 2009)

lo mas probable es que el fondo de escala de tu amperimetro sea 10Amperes y 190mA es un valor muy pequeño para que se muestre


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 12, 2009)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> lo mas probable es que el fondo de escala de tu amperimetro sea 10Amperes y 190mA es un valor muy pequeño para que se muestre



Jaja eso fué lo que traté de decir...


----------



## EzEkieL (Ago 13, 2009)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> lo mas probable es que el fondo de escala de tu amperimetro sea 10Amperes y 190mA es un valor muy pequeño para que se muestre



Es verdad, pero en realidad algo tendría que medir... 0.02A (puede  ser la opcion)

Tambien se pudo quemar el fusible de protección interno por algun motivo. (tal vez en otra ocasión)

Lo que no recuerdo si ese fusible al quemarse: 
1)*Si* permitía el paso de la corriente entre las puntas del tester y sólo marcaba en cero.
2)*No* permitia el paso de corriente entre las puntas del tester.

Revisalo de todos modos.
Saludos!


----------



## Natik_chan_xD (Ago 24, 2009)

Hola a todos, quisiera perdirles que me ayuden eligiendo un Multimetro que de verdad me sirva para todo, capacitores, transistores, corrientes, voltajes, etc..... 
Quisiera que em dejaran sus opiniones, cuál me recomiendan y si son de Colombia y no es mucha molestia que me digan donde lo puedo conseguir !! 

Muchisimas gracias a todos !! 
Bye !


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 24, 2009)

Si tienes $$$$ lo mas recomendable es un fluke... son robustos y aguantan el uso pesado (lease cortos, caidas, arañones, etc)

Yo poseo uno marca Meterman (oh!! sorpresa!!.. acaba de ser adquirido por amprobe  ), en fin.. aqui esta el link

Amprobe® Test Tools

En lo personal te recomiendo que descartes aquellos que miden capacitancia, inductancia, etc en favor de uno que mida en forma "True RMS" y que tenga escala analogica o funciones de maximo y minimo, de alli en fuera escoje lo que pueda dar tu bolsillo


----------



## snowboard (Ago 24, 2009)

Un floke y te vas a la segura, Un modelo básico que me gusta es el 12, pero todos son bastante buenos.
http://www.triplepoint.com.au/images/products/fluke_12.jpg


----------



## juander (Nov 28, 2009)

Según sensibilidad, precisión y precio, cuales me recomiendan, necesito lo básico, amperímetro, voltímetro, detector de continuidad, medida de transistores y diodos, he visto estos 3, si me recomiendan otro de otra web también me lo podéis comentar.

Gracias

http://www.digital-sa.com/tienda/product_info.php?cPath=50&products_id=5550

http://www.digital-sa.com/tienda/product_info.php?cPath=50&products_id=5551

http://www.digital-sa.com/tienda/product_info.php?cPath=50&products_id=5433

http://www.digital-sa.com/tienda/product_info.php?cPath=50&products_id=9977


----------



## algp (Nov 28, 2009)

Personalmente pienso que todo depende de que cosa quieres hacer con el multimetro. Por otro lado pienso que dentro de ciertos limites para la compra de un multimetro podriamos aplicar lo mismo que para la compra de un PC: "Compra lo mejor que tu presupuesto pueda afrontar". Hay funcionalidades "extra" que en determinado momento pueden ser utiles.

Por ejemplo:
- True RMS. Permite medir con mucho mejor precision tensiones alternas que no sean senoidal de 50-60 Hz. Los multimetros "normales" miden tension alterna en forma correcta solo si se trata de senoidal 50-60Hz.

- Pico minimo, pico maximo. A veces puede resultar de utilidad si el multimetro puede memorizar picos minimos o maximos. En mi caso me resulto sumamente util en el diagnostico de una maquina, comprobar la existencia de un pico inferior ( una bajada de tension por un tiempo muy corto ) que ocasionaba que la logica del sistema se fuera "a otra dimension".

En lo que se refiere a presicion no lo he analizado, pero una vez compare un multimetro marca desconocida de 40 y pico euros ( pero fabricacion alemana ) con un Fluke de campo ( no con uno de laboratorio ) y no habian diferencias significativas.


----------



## ivan_mzr (Nov 28, 2009)

algp dijo:
			
		

> "Compra lo mejor que tu presupuesto pueda afrontar"


----------



## fernandob (Nov 29, 2009)

xompra LO QUE NECESITES HOY  y barato, haceme caso , todos tienen presicion, mas de la que vos necesitas.
decime :
te importa si son 9v pero te dice 9,3v ?????????
eso es un error de 3% y tienen menos,mucho menos .

CUANDO SEPAS BIEN USARLO Y SEPAS LO QUE QUERES, ahi gasta mas plata, te vas a dar cuenta cuando llegue ese momento por que no vas a necesitar preguntarle a nadie.

saludos


----------



## CHUPETE (Jun 26, 2010)

Buenas a todo el foro, mi pregunta es cuales son las ventajas que posee un tester analogico frente a los digitales


----------



## Pablet (Jun 26, 2010)

en mi opinion ninguna, tambien depende del tester digital que utilices, pero un tester normalito es mas facil de utilizar, no puede haber error humano, es mas barato, y la precision es mejor.
Un saludo


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 26, 2010)

CHUPETE dijo:
			
		

> . . . mi pregunta es cuales son las ventajas que posee un tester analogico frente a los digitales


  
La ventaja la tenian cuando los circuitos integrados no existian.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2010)

Mirá , yo utilizo de los dos , en principio te diría que el analógico no depende de la batería para medir , muchos de los digitales *miden mal* con poca batería.

Para mi , en lo personal, me es más cómodo trabajar a golpe de vista con los analógicos , pero utilizo el digital para obtener valores exactos . 

Saludos !


----------



## jol45 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hola
El tester analogico permite observar algunos prosesos variables como por ejemplo la carga de un condensador o su descarga, el tester digital hace un muestreo cada intervalo de tiempo, en cambio la aguja del analogico hace un trabajo continuo, y con experiencia se pueden observar algunos procesos por el movimiento de la aguja o la velocidad de reaccion.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2010)

Como dice *Jol45 *, a veces es muy útil el "golpe de aguja" , si bién algunos digitales tienen la barrita que simula la aguja , algunos funcionamientos erráticos de un circuito , se detectan facilmente con el analógico , los digitales enloquecen los números y la barrita que mencioné no es tan capaz de graficar el evento.

Saludos !


----------



## Vlay (Jun 29, 2010)

perdon por mi ignorancia pero... con un tester digital puedes saber a ciencia sierta si un capacitor esta fallando???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2010)

Si tiene capacímetro , es más probable.

Midiendo en ohms o en díodos , no es fiable.

saludos !


----------



## Vlay (Jun 30, 2010)

Gracias DOSMETROS me estas ayudando mucho con los capacitores que se hacen los dificiles   entonces correre a la tienda a comprar un tester con capacimetro, aunque no se como se usa dicha funcion pero me informo y si quieres comentar hacerca del tema mucho mejor g g g g... 

*creo que esa  (capacimetro) seria una ventaja del tester dijital, pero talvez el precio este a favor del analogico...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2010)

Ja ja

Con el tester con Capacímetro es super facil , primero descargás el capacitor (por las dudas) , le enchufás las patas en el socket y listo .

Fijate qué en los testeres baratos los Capacímetros solo miden hasta 100 uF   :enfadado:.

Por eso "amo" el tester analógico , lo pongo en ohms , mido el capacitor en un sentido (pega un agujazo) , invierto los cables , primero la aguja va para atrás ya que está cargado al revés y luego hace el otro agujazo. Según en que escala lo tengas y el valor del electrolítico será el largo o tiempo del AGUJAZO . . .  con el tiempo uno aprende  , o hacés lo mismo con otro de esa misma capacidad y que sepas que está bueno y te fijás que AGUJEEN mas o menos lo mismo.

Después pongo el capacitor con las puntas al revés , cargo el capacitor y tiene que hacer el agujazo y la aguja debe volver a infinito. , si no lo hiciera el capacitor ese tiene fugas .

La razón para hacer la medición con las puntas al revés , o sea punta roja al negativo del capacitor , es que la tensión interna del tester está invertida.

De todas maneras ésto te puede sacar de varios apuros pero no es infalible , ya que estás midiendo el capacitor con tres volts y no te da fuga , pero trabajando a 50 Vdc podría ponerse practicamente en corto 

Saludos !


----------



## comando_co (Mar 31, 2011)

Estuve buscando un multimetro True RMS dentro de un precio razonable. Estuve viendo el Fluke 117 y el Tenma 72-7730 (que tiene mas funciones que el Fluke 117). Vi varios Websites de aqui de Norte América, y "le echan muchas flores" al Tenma, lo comparan en calidad con el Fluke. Yo se que el Fluke es calidad por donde lo miren, pero este Tenma tiene mas funciones.

Escucho opiniones. Les dejo el Web site para que chequeen y me digan.

http://www.mcmelectronics.com/produ...commendation&utm_source=prod&utm_term=72-7730


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2011)

No conozco esa marca, pero como alternativa te comento que tengo 3 Simpson 467, creo que esta descontinuado, pero seguramente abra un modelo que lo reemplace y me han dado un resultado excelente.


----------



## comando_co (Mar 31, 2011)

Fogonazo, Gracias por la recomendación.


----------



## kurt (May 15, 2011)

Que tal gente,les comento q me estoy por comprar un multimetro estuve viendo esta marca: UNIT, ¿es bunena, confiable? tambien me venden un FLUKE 77III usado, a un precio al q si llego. ¿Q me combiene hacer comprar uno nuevo UNIT (hasta 160 dolares) o ir por el FLUKE 77III usado al mismo precio +o-?  como me doy cuenta si el equipo usado esta bien calibrado y si mide bien?

este FLUKE 77III:


----------



## kurt (May 15, 2011)

Que tal gente,les comento q*UE* me estoy por comprar un multimetro estuve viendo esta marca: UNIT, ¿es buena, confiable? tambien me venden un FLUKE 77III usado, a un precio al q si llego. ¿Q me combiene hacer comprar uno nuevo UNIT (hasta 160 dolares) o ir por el FLUKE 77III usado al mismo precio +o-?  como me doy cuenta si el equipo usado esta bien calibrado y si mide bien?

FLUKE 77III


----------



## Chico3001 (May 16, 2011)

No conozco los UNIT, pero los Fluke ya tienen calidad comprobada, para poder saber por cual te animas creo que lo mas importante es midas la confianza que le tienes al antiguo dueño, es responsable con sus equipos?

Despues de eso solo queda que definas en que rangos de voltaje vas a trabajar normalmente y compares ambos equipos para que veas cual se acerca mas a tu operacion diaria....


----------



## ChaD (May 16, 2011)

Yo tengo un UNI-T, anda bien. Habría que ver que modelo es el que queres comprar... para compararlo con el Fluke


----------



## fernandob (May 16, 2011)

PARA..............que queres medir /para que lo vas a usar ??? 

1 -- usado , si lo uso tu MAMA , que es la unica que no te va a engañar en la vida, dale para adelante .
otros son como el chocolatin jack .

2 -- nuevo, mira en el foro , los chinos son buenos, cumplen bien y si se te cae uno de un piso 7 o te lo roban no te vas a poner a llorar como si se te hubiese ido una novia refuerte y tetona.

asi que :
paqueloqueres ??????

mira, haciendo chanchada y tirando la plata:

para el bolsillo del caballero o la cartera de la dama, es como la cola de una lagartija: si te vienen a robar la dejas como distraccion que te crece otra:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-113918741-multimetro-tester-digital-zr160-c-buzzerbateriacablecaja-_JM_

este es especial para autos, no tengo NPI que mide:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-112756024-mini-tester-digital-automotor-d130-multifuncional-multimetro-_JM_

vamos menos de 40 U$ 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-114934389-tester-multimetro-digital-mas830l-con-protector-de-goma-_JM_
aca 15 dolares mas, este puede salir a la calle (el de arriba).

y aca abajo uno que mide no se que y parece serio:

pero vi otros, uno con control remoto y no se que :

entre  120 y 200 $ asi que son ....30 a 50 u$ 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-112129538-tester-multimetro-c-probador-cable-red-usb-rj45-rj11-_JM_

vamos 
entre 80 y 100 dolares y tenes un tester para cada dia de la semana, algunso especializados , cosa que un fluke no te dara toda al variedad de cosas .
y como te dije:
son como una novia fea:
no sufris mucho si uno te abandona.





qw


----------



## ORUZ (May 16, 2011)

si el fluke se lo vas a comprar a alguien de confianza, que hoy en día es difícil confiar en alguien  te recomendaría el fluke. de lo contrario adquiere uno nuevo. bueno esa fue mi humilde opinión, suerte.


----------



## Rigeliano (May 16, 2011)

Por que no miras los rangos y características de cada uno si compras de alguien que confías bien compra el fluke pero aun así yo me compraría el Unit sin dudarlo que es muy bueno y sobre todo nuevo.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 16, 2011)

todo depende que UNI - T te compres
en el laburo tengo un uni t autorango para batalla y es una porqueria con mayusculas.. aunque el fluke 77III no es de verdadero valor eficaz, es un multimetro relativamente bueno, si es como primer multimetro es ideal (siempre y cuando este en buenas condiciones), si lo que buscas es algo mas avanzado, me inclinaria por el 87III el cual a pesar de ser viejito es ETERNO!, yo tuve este como mi primer multimetro, lo compre usado con su caja y manuales, lo abrimos delante del que me lo vendio y estaba inmaculado por donde se lo mire, hoy, despues de mas de 10 años de uso y abuso, es el multimetro que tengo en mi trabajo (se lo vendi a la empresa donde trabajo porque compre un 187) y sigue como el primer dia.


----------



## cox (May 16, 2011)

yo tengo ese "quail" con protector de goma.. en realidad es mastech la marca,yo tengo ese, se ve que van cambiando jeje, bueno hace algo de una década...anda perfecto y mide muy bien teniendo en cuante que sale 50 mangos aprox.. 

saludos!!!


----------



## fernandob (May 16, 2011)

es que salvo que busques algo raro..............yo hace tiempo cada vez que veia alguien con un multimetro CARO , sea un "colega" o alguien de una empresa no dejaba de hacer alguna prueba comparativa.
es simple, medis 220v, algo con una resistencia...y si justo estas midiendo otra cosa ..dale.

y siempre me daban igual.

bueno, salvo que uno quiera leer 218,27vca

yo el dia que quiera gastar mas de 100 u$ en un tester me tiro especificamente a cosas que se que necesito y no son comunes, y tengo claro que es , pero es algo particular mio.

por eso es que puse, por si no se entendio:
si uno empieza o esta decidiendo que "multimetro " comprar, asi , como generico, sin grandes especificaciones me tiraria a algo generico.

cuando ya tengas tiempo y tiempo y te hayas encaminado por tal o cual camino laboral , pues ahi sabras que tipo de equipo mas especializado necesitas, o no .
y ese dia te aseguro que no necesitas preguntar.......la tendras clara.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 16, 2011)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> es que salvo que busques algo raro..............yo hace tiempo cada vez que veia alguien con un multimetro CARO , sea un "colega" o alguien de una empresa no dejaba de hacer alguna prueba comparativa.
> es simple, medis 220v, algo con una resistencia...y si justo estas midiendo otra cosa ..dale.
> 
> y siempre me daban igual.
> ...



sabes que en mi laburo tengo a disposicion lo que se te ocurra, y sabes que? ni a palos da lo mismo lo que me da el fluke y otro instrumento, y agarro cualquier fluke, o el tek y todos dan exactamente lo mismo....

yo a menos que por u$160 me den esto:http://www.uni-trend.com/UT71c.html#

y hasta por ahi nomas e inclusive tengo serias dudas, yo por experiencia (mala) no compro mas ni en pedo SEW, Quail, Baw etc.


----------



## fernandob (May 16, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> sabes que en mi laburo tengo a disposicion lo que se te ocurra, y sabes que? *ni a palos da lo mismo* lo que me da el fluke y otro instrumento, y agarro cualquier fluke, o el tek y* todos dan exactamente lo mismo....*
> 
> .


 
no te comprendo , queres decir que los caros si dan lo mismo y cuando mezclas con los economicos ahi esta la diferencia ??? 

y de que nivel de presicion hablas ?? 
por ejemplo :
los caros te dan 217v y cuando medis con uno economico te da 209 v (por dar un ejemplo)  .


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 16, 2011)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> no te comprendo , queres decir que los caros si dan lo mismo y cuando mezclas con los economicos ahi esta la diferencia ???
> 
> y de que nivel de presicion hablas ??
> por ejemplo :
> los caros te dan 217v y cuando medis con uno economico te da 209 v (por dar un ejemplo)  .


no es caro o barato, y si, hay una dispersion pero no es constante, por ej, todos los multimetros van a dar una deriva infima a fondo de escala, donde SI la deriva se torna bastante apreciable es cuando estas por debajo del 10% de la escala, digamos de entre el 5% y 10% en esa porcion de la escala, a parte, lo que noto en los multimetros chinos medio pelo de rango automatico, es que si estas midiendo algo, cuando sacas las puntas, sigue indicando la misma cifra, pero con la barra analogica batateando de un lado al otro, eso presta a confuciones... y hasta es bastante molesto.

ademas, que la precision se mantenga en el tiempo, que fisicamente no sea medio endeble ni se rompa la llave rotativa, que los contactos de esta no fallen.... que sean menos insensibles a ruido electromagnetico, y que si les haces una prueba destructiva no exploten ni se prendan fuego.... 
en cuanto encuentre el videito de fluke donde testean uno chino oem y uno fluke lo subo...


----------



## kurt (May 16, 2011)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas, solo queria saber si comprar un multimetro ("FLUKE") usado es confiable, ya q*UE* se q*UE* esta marca es  la mejor y con las caracteristicas del equipo me alacnza, pero esto depende de quien lo use y como lo use. Lo q*UE* no me qda claro es como me doy cuenta si esta bien "calibrado" si funciona bien.
slds


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 16, 2011)

kurt dijo:
			
		

> Gracias a todos por las respuestas, solo queria saber si comprar un multimetro ("FLUKE") usado es confiable, yq se q esta marca es  la mejor y con las caracteristicas del equipo me alacnza, pero esto depende de quien lo use y como lo use. Lo q no me qda claro es como me doy cuenta si esta bien "calibrado" si funciona bien.
> slds


contrastandolo!, calibrarlo, si sos de Bs As lo podes mandar a viditec, pero te va a salir mas barato comprarte otro, tenes que ver en que estado esta, exterior e interior, y si las puntas que tiene son las originales mejor, ahi te vas a dar cuenta del tipo de uso que tuvo (que no esten maltratadas, derretidas, cortadas, etc), ademas, una simple inspeccion ocular te va a dar la pauta si fue manoseado por dentro o no. llevate unos cuantos elementos de prueba, y un buen multimetro aunque sea prestado para contrastarlo, por lo menos para ver que funcione, si despues se necesita un retoque se puede mandar a calibrar.


----------



## Cacho (May 17, 2011)

Kurt, no le diste suficiente importancia a algunos detalles que te dijo Fernandob.

En sí, qué tan calibrado esté no es taaaaaaaaaaan crucial. La primera pregunta que tenés que contestar es "¿para qué lo querés?". Si es para iniciarte, definitivamente comprá uno de $30. Si lo quemás no importa mucho, si te cansás y abandonás todo no te molesta... Todo un negocio.
Y siempre podés comprar uno más caro y mejor.

Si es para algo un poco más avanzado, comprá algo de $80-100. Tiene las funciones que podés necesitar, no te va a doler hacer una macana y va a funcionar bien.

Si tenés un taller, te dedicás a la electrónica y demás, andá por un Fluke o similares, llenos de precisión y caros.

Hoy por hoy, un tester chino chiquito y berreta tiene precisión más que suficiente para casi cualquier cosa común. Hace 30 años no.
En esos días sólo una marca buena te podía garantizar una lectura correcta. Ya no.
Apostaría a que el chino barato que veas en la casa de electrónica es igualito al UniT por adentro (a uno que sea del mismo tamaño y funciones). Entre gama media y gama baja las diferencias son el precio (lo da la marca nada más) y alguna que otra función extra (miden temperatura, capacidad, inductancia).
Uno de gama alta te va a dar más dígitos de lectura y una precisión que en lugar de ser del 2% será del 0,1%... ¿Vale la pena? Eso lo decidís vos según tus necesidades.

Saludos


----------



## kurt (May 17, 2011)

El multimetro lo usaria para las reparaciones de equipos de audio, tv, mother.., aparte estoy estudiando Ingenieria Electronica estoy en 3º, es algo q*UE* necesito, y seguro q*UE* en la facu me manden a hacer algun proyecto. Slds...


----------



## electrodin (May 17, 2011)

Hola Kurt, solo te digo que si es para la universidad, mejor un chinito, tengo amigos que llevavan su prasek, SANWA, CIE, YUFUNG,  y no falta por ahí el que no trae y te dice: prestame tu multi.... y se pone a medir voltaje en la escala de corriente, o mive 220vac  en la escala de Ohm.... y adiós multi...
cuando ya seas profesional y necesites de alta precisión en tus medidas, entonces comprate u fluke.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 17, 2011)

sino tambien podes buscar alternativas relativamente mejores y a un precio moderado, sin llegar a pagar el precio de un fluke, pueden ser Amprobe (son los que anteriormente fueron Wavetek Meterman, ahora fabricados en asia) o los Appa, tambien chinos, pero un poquitito mejores, el tema es que tengas en claro que espectativa de vida quieras, yo en lo personal, prefiero pagar una sola vez algo y no cambiarlo mas por lo menos hasta que necesite otra cosa superior, pero cambiar de instrumentos porque se rompen?


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2011)

electrodin dijo:
			
		

> Hola Kurt, solo te digo que si es para la universidad, mejor un chinito, tengo amigos que llevavan su prasek, SANWA, CIE, YUFUNG, y no falta por ahí el que no trae y te dice: prestame tu multi.... y se pone a medir voltaje en la escala de corriente, o mive 220vac en la escala de Ohm.... y adiós multi...
> cuando ya seas profesional y necesites de alta precisión en tus medidas, entonces comprate u fluke.


 
100 % cierto, las herramientas son como una linda novia:

*NO SE PRESTAN !!!!!!!!*

por que SIEMPRE te la usan MAL y encima..............................se ofenden si les decis algo  .


----------



## kurt (May 17, 2011)

Si si eso lo tengo bien claro, mi idea era la ir por uno chino (UNI-T) pero me salio la posibilida de tener un FLUKE se que este modelo es algo viejo pero con las caractesticas que tiene me alcaza y aparte es Fluke, tambien estuve mirando el catalogo de intrumentos de Electrocomponentes (APPA, GW INSTEK, UNI-T, AGILENT,PROTEK) estoy mirando estos modelos APPA 79 y PROTEK 608, quiero comprar algo bueno que me dure.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 17, 2011)

mira, protek es una marca medio rara, yo tuve un multimetro protek 506, trms, doble display, medio delicado fisicamente, pero un cañito como funcionaba, pero por ej, tengo ahora una pinza protek 305, mide corriente continua, alterna, es trms, pero es una toronja que no te puedo explicar.. que se yo...
goodwill tengo el oscilo y es buena marca, yo lo tengo hace un tiempo largo y esta como el primer dia...
agilent? palabra mayor, unit? esta en lo ultimo de la lista. ojo es una opinion..


----------



## kurt (May 17, 2011)

Estos son los multimetros(del catálogo de Electrocomponentes):




PROTEK 608:Multimetro digital True Rms, 4 4/5 digitos doble display, 50000 cuentas,tension en continua 1000v, tension en alterna 750v, ambas corrientes 10A,resistencia, capacidad maxima 5 mf, frecuencia máxima 5Mhz, temperatura,probador de diodos y continuidad sonora, salida RS-232, software y cable RS-232 incluido.
[/COLOR] 




APPA 79: Multimetro autorango, display 4000 cuentas. True Rms. Vcc 1000V, Vca 750V,Icc y Ica 10A, resistencia, Capacidad 4000mF, frecuencia 40Mhz. Probador de diodos y continuidad sonora.Indicacion de máximos y mínimos. Retención de lectura. Apagado automático.Protector de goma.Salida RS-232. Cable RS-232 y software opcionales. CAT IV 600V.CAT III 1000V


----------



## Tacatomon (May 17, 2011)

Cuidado. Andan rondando muchas copias chinas de los Fluke. Pueden verse en Ebay. Pero nada dice que No se puedan ver por la vuelta de su esquina. Mucho ojo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## rosbuitre (May 18, 2011)

Precios del Protek y del Appa?
Yo en lo posible iría por un Fluke, son indestructibles, como bien te dijeron, de comprarlo usado, de poder lo probaría y lo compararía con alguno de marca. 
Lo ideal seria que tenga tRMS, capacimetro y si hilas mas fino y lo vas a usar para audio que tenga frecuencimetro y que mida hasta 20Khz en V~(no todos lo hacen). Casi siempre manda el bolsillo, si no es el problema, Agilent/Fluke/BK Precision.

Slds
Osvaldo


----------



## Troglodita (May 18, 2011)

Yo tengo un Fluke 87 (en realidad es de mi empresa) que llevo usando casi a diario desde hace 22 años y funciona como el primer día. Es importante lo que dice rosbuitre, que sea true RMS. Fluke últimamente está haciendo ofertas muy interesantes. Antes de comprarte un fluke de segunda mano mira el precio de uno nuevo. Hay muchas cosas que se venden en ebay y páginas de compra y venta que su precio es superior a lo que vale nuevo.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 18, 2011)

Troglodita dijo:
			
		

> Yo tengo un Fluke 87 (en realidad es de mi empresa) que llevo usando casi a diario desde hace 22 años y funciona como el primer día. Es importante lo que dice rosbuitre, que sea true RMS. Fluke últimamente está haciendo ofertas muy interesantes. Antes de comprarte un fluke de segunda mano mira el precio de uno nuevo. Hay muchas cosas que se venden en ebay y páginas de compra y venta que su precio es superior a lo que vale nuevo.


troglodita, el fluke 87, creo, es lejos el fluke mas rendidor de todos, es el mas extendido, es robusto, confiable y tiene funciones que recien ahora los instrumentos economicos empezaron a tener, como lectura de maximo y minimo, lectura de picos, duty cycle etc.

pero te puedo asegurar, que aca en argentina, fluke no es precisamente barato, es caro por donde se lo mire. hasta las pinzas amperometricas fluke made in china son caras (pinzas fluke serie 330) si no le es necesario que sea Trms, puede comprar el fluke 77, si no yo me inclinaria por el protek 608, pero ese hay que cuidarlo y tratarlo delicadamente, porque no tiene la robustez de un fluke.


----------



## Rigeliano (May 18, 2011)

Leí mal o ese APPA 79 mide hasta 4 Faradios ??


----------



## kurt (May 18, 2011)

Si asi es hasta 4 Faradios, a mi tambien me llamo la atencion pense que el catalogo estaba mal, me fije en la pagina Protek decia lo mismo. Los precios son APPA 79: $507 y del PROTEK: $767 en Electrocomponentes. Slds...


----------



## rosbuitre (May 19, 2011)

kurt dijo:
			
		

> Si asi es hasta 4 Faradios, a mi tambien me llamo la atencion pense que el catalogo estaba mal, me fije en la pagina Protek decia lo mismo. Los precios son APPA 79: $507 y del PROTEK: $767 en Electrocomponentes. Slds...



Fijate que la misma gente de Electrocomponentes me habia cotizado hace unos meses un Agilent U1241ATRms a pesos 999, puede ser que tenga algunas prestaciones menos pero no se puede comparar, es un Agilent.

Slds
Osvaldo


----------



## kurt (May 19, 2011)

Al final mejor voy a ir por un FLUKE O AGILENT voy a tener que dejar algunos lujos y comodidades, para poder juntar el dinero. Slds


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 19, 2011)

kurt dijo:
			
		

> Al final mejor voy a ir por un FLUKE O AGILENT voy a tener que dejar algunos lujos y comodidades, para poder juntar el dinero. Slds


mis felicitaciones, lo van a terminar usando hasta tus hijos! va a ser sin duda un multimetro eterno!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 19, 2011)

kurt dijo:
			
		

> Al final mejor voy a ir por un FLUKE O AGILENT voy a tener que dejar algunos lujos y comodidades, para poder juntar el dinero. Slds



Es una Opción excelente. Como lo mencionó Hazard, vas a tener algo eterno, si le das los cuidados necesarios 

Saludos y esperamos fotos!


----------



## rosbuitre (May 19, 2011)

kurt dijo:
			
		

> Al final mejor voy a ir por un FLUKE O AGILENT voy a tener que dejar algunos lujos y comodidades, para poder juntar el dinero. Slds



No te vas a arrepentir, son otra cosa. Suerte con la compra

Slds
Osvaldo


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 19, 2011)

por darte un ejemplo, mi hno tiene un fluke 8060 de la decada del 70, y sigue andando como el primer dia


----------



## fer716 (May 19, 2011)

hola. tengo un caterpillar 146-4080 , 5 años conmigo y un uni-t ut55 , no me parece muy resistente . el multimetro mas durable es aquel que no usas para medir ac o dc estando en ohmios . a cualquiera afanado le pasa . suerte con tu compra


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 14, 2011)

Me voy a comprar un tester esta tarde, hay uno que es digital es bastante chiquito unos 30 pesos argentinos pero tambien vi uno analogo marca zurich a $28 (no de rata pero tiene unos pocos este negocio) cual me compro? veo q tal están y las funciones?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2011)

Para medir más exacto , es más cómodo el digital , sin embargo en el análogo hay variaciones que se ven mejor.

Para medir semiconductores yo prefiero análogo.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 14, 2011)

Compre el dispositivo que usted pueda manejar mas facilmente.

Si quiere la opinion de una diferencia: el multimetro digital entrega valores aproximados a la realidad; y el multimetro analogo el valor es mas subjetivo.


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 14, 2011)

Hoal
¿ No te alcanza para comprar los dos? A ese precio son baratos. Siempre es más cómodo tener los dos porque hay medidas que uno las hace fácil y otras nó.
Por ejemplo: para ver variaciones rápidas, mejor el análogo. Para ver tensiones chicas, el digital.
Si podés comprá los dos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2011)

El digital , cuando tiene poca batería mide de más  . . . y después no mide .

El analógico siempre anda  , usa pilas solo en la escala de ohms , y como consume solo mientras medís , duran mas de un año


----------



## pandacba (Sep 14, 2011)

Como dice Due, el analògo para medir semiconductrores y otras cosas tiene sus ventajas, y el digital tiene las suyas, 

Ambos se deben utilizar conociendo como se comportan.

Para acalararte un poquito el concepto te comento lo sigueinte habia un aparato que rompia un integrado que trabaja a 24V andaba un tiempo y zas moria se cambiaba y pasaba lo mismo.

En cada taller que andubo le hicieron un injerto que nunca funciono.

Al llegar a nuestras manos dejamos todo original, la fuene estaba correcta, ocurria algo que no esta a la vista, Entonces pusimos el tester analògico y al encender, la fuente hacia un pico se veia claramente como la aguja deflectaba por sobre los 24V para luego regresar a ese valor  y mantenerse.

El digital para ese tipo de cosas es muy lento, los cambios bruscos el analògico te los detecta instantaneamente.

Cuando no tenes un capacìmetro a mano y queres comparar un electrólitico de bajo valor, en el analogo ves como se mueve la aguja en carga y descarga, cuando esta desvalorizado se nota el cambio de comportamiento de la misma, en semiconductores te permite ver si tiene fugas.

El digital es màs preciso, me permite medir resistencias de alto valor, pero cuidado, no todas son urras

para bajas tensiones un digital será màs preciso que un analógico pero por ejemplo un analógico de 100K por V por encima de los 100V tendra màs presiciòn que uno digital ya que este tiene una impedancia fijade 10M.

Pero a su vez a la hora de medir baos voltajes, y sobre todo si fluctuan un poco el analogico tiene ventaja, ya que en digital es imposible leer en el analòbico ves entre cuanto  cuanto oscila ese valor

Conclusiòn comprate uno de cada uno....

Ah el analogico es un poquito mà fuerte a la hora de cometer errores el digital muere


para medir voltaje el nalógico no necesita energia te mide siempre, por lo que no hay probabilidad de error por bateria baja, solo utilza las pilas a la hora de medir resistencias.

Existen testers anlógicos electrònicos, que tienen muchas mejores prestaciones que el comùn, como ser muy elevada impedancia de entrada

A veces la mayor sensibildad del digital le juega en contra, dando medidas insestables.

Para sacarle el mejor provecho a los dos hay que saber hacer mediciones


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 14, 2011)

Ahorro y me compro uno analógico


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2011)

faacuunndoo dijo:
			
		

> Ahorro y me compro uno analógico



O ahorras bastante mas y te compras uno Digital-Analógico


----------



## fernandob (Sep 14, 2011)

no se ahorra..........se trabaja y con los primeros trabajos se compran estas cosas que hoy dia valen muy poco .



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Ambos se deben utilizar conociendo como se comportan.
> 
> Conclusiòn comprate uno de cada uno...con el tiempo aunque lo tengas de adorno luego .
> 
> ...


 
el primer tester ??
cualquiera, y con ese tendras para rato.

luego uno ve, son algo que hoy dia sale muy barato, en mi epoca un tester era como ahora comprar algo que cuesta 500 $


----------



## jol45 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hola
Comparto el comentario de fernandob, los precios actuales son nuy baratos en relacion de antes,
Comparto todas los comentarios anteriores pero quiero agregar algo: los tester analogicos son mas delicados que los digitales, es decir se suelen dañar con solo caer al piso, o con una medicion muy equivocada en escala daña la aguja del instrumento. Cosa que los digitales normalmente soportan.( me diran que no son para botarlos Etc. Etc. pero susede)
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Sep 15, 2011)

Los digitales también se dañan con una medición muy equivocada, por ejemplo medir 220AC en la escala de 1 ohm con la desventaja que se suele morir AD y chau tester en cambio en uno analogico eso no sucede  asi a lo sumo se dañara un R las cambias de otro igual y listo

No por alguna razòn cada tanto los colegas me traen cajas con cantidadades de tester digitales muertos de los baratos y de los caros


Tengo un hansen FN y debe tener como más de 30 años y esta andando, tengo otros analògicos que tienen uno casi 20 años y funcionan todas sus escalas, tengo otro analógico electrònico y funciona perfecto

Si se te cae no sabes trabajar disculpame peo es asi, de igual forma se te puede caer el oscilocopio o un tester como el que tiene fogonazo

Y no es tan asi que se caigan y dejen de andar porque varios colegas manos de lanas me han traido para arregalr porque se rompio el portabateria trabas etc pero el instrumento funciona igual.

Si vas a comprar o no un instrumento pensando en que se caiga o no en que estas enfocado? yo compro instrumental en funciòn de la utilidad que me presta, lo mismo pasa con un soldador, los de punta ceràmica si se caen se rompen, sera cuestión de aprender a trabajar con un mìnimo de orden o si no dedicarse a otra cosa.

Los TV también se caen,(sucede) pero no por eso se deja de comprar

Por otro lado algo que no puede hacer el digital es en la comprobaciòn de alguno tiristores, que con el analógico se pueden disparar, con el digital imposible, tengo una variedad de instrumentos de mesa y de mano pero jamàs compre alguno de ellos pensando en que pasa si se me cae o no, es de terror pensar asi

Estoy pensando seriamente en comprar un Sanwa electrónico de ultima generación que mide una variedad de cosas como tensiòn pico a pico solo me detiene el precio de momento 600 pesos, pero màs tarde o màs temprano seguro llegara

Por alguna razón los milivoltimetros para audio en su inmensa mayoriao siguen siendo con un istrumento de ajuja


----------



## kirefenix (Sep 27, 2012)

Hola gente... tengo dudas de que multimetro comprar estoy en el TECNO y quiero algo que me sirva, adecuado al bolsillo... tengo estas tres marcas...

Multimetro profesional MUL-600
http://www2.steren.com.mx/doctosmx/MUL-600-instr.pdf

Multimetro MASTER MT-LANUSBSAT
http://media.master.com.mx/img/fichas/FICHA 57 (MT-LANUSBSAT).pdf

Multímetro Digital Profesional TULMEX 16-70 ó 16-70M
http://www.hetsa.com/productos.html...tails&product_id=88&flypage=flypage.tpl&pop=0

Bueno estos tres son los que me parecieron mejor y los que encontré. Gracias por sus comentarios o si tienen alguno otro en mente aparte de los Fluke se los agradecería..


----------



## microsistel (Oct 21, 2012)

Yo tengo hace 4 años el PROTEK 608, comprado en Electrocompoentes, y anda muy bien, es muy preciso, y muchas funciones, incluso de la medir ZENER, uqe mas de una vez me saco de apuros.....


----------



## CHUWAKA (Jun 12, 2013)

hola reabro este tema con el motivo de que necesito cambiar o mejor comprar un tester nuevo y recurro a los mejores bueno necesito su opinion de que tester a su entender es bueno por sus propias experiencias ya que los que asta ahora tuve mmmmm fueron maso lo que yo necesito es para reparar electrodomesticos en gral audio haa y mi propio automovil por el precio creooo que no seria problema quiero el MEJOR


----------



## fernandob (Jun 12, 2013)

lo lamento mucho pero "el mejor " es bastante caro.

como varias veces han dicho en este foro lo mas importante es quien esta de el otro lado .
podrias tener un tester de 100 mil dolares pero si eres una bailarina clasica en electronica (o sea que NPI ) pues de nada te servira.

por eso digo:
lo importante, que lo hace valioso es muy caro, te costara años.
no lo compras con $$$$





			
				jose circuit dijo:
			
		

> hola reabro este tem*a con el motivo de que necesito cambiar o mejor comprar un tester nuevo* y recurro a los mejores bueno necesito su opinion de que tester a su entender es bueno por sus propias experiencias ya que los que asta ahora tuve mmmmm fueron maso lo que yo necesito es para reparar electrodomesticos en gral audio haa y mi propio automovil por el precio creooo que no seria problema quiero el MEJOR



cual tenes ?? 
que cosas has necesitado medir y no has podido ?? 

ahi esta al respuesta.
ahi esta la respuesta a todos.
inicias con uno barato , que andan bien y la respuesta va saliendo sola siempre:
vas necesitando medir tal cosa una y otra vez y eso te lleva a buscar como medirla.


----------



## CHUWAKA (Jun 12, 2013)

de tener tube varios fluke,unit(2), hoy dia tengo uno TOBAX M890G que ya esta pidiendo cambio,y no creo que sea tan dificil aconsejar decir yo tube un marca xxx y no fue lo que esperaba o tengo un marca xyx y es bueno.. y yo hay voy biendo y teniendo en cuenta por que cuando voy ala casa de electronica y pido referencia  es obio que el que ellos venden es el mejor prefiero recivir consejos de los que lo usan y no de losque los venden saludos.....


----------



## jamesoro (Jun 13, 2013)

pues el finets 509 es el mejor que tengo, yo dañe personalemete varios y este ya llevo 7 años con el y sigue intacto, es un poco caro pero vale cada peso


----------



## kurt (Jul 21, 2013)

Bueno al final de tanto esperar y ahorrar, pensaba que nunca iba tener uno de estos equipos excelentes:







gracias a todos, por sus consejos...


----------



## Limbo (Ene 28, 2014)

Buenas,

Ayer me enamore de un ICE Milano Supertester 680r pero nose si actualmente es una buena opcion por el precio que tiene, o mejor me miro otro.
El problema es que no tengo mucha idea de analogicos, y aqui seguro que me podeis recomendar alguno..
Estuve mirando por el foro pero solo encontre sobre digitales.

El problema 680r es que la edicion antigua lleva una pila complicada de encontrar si es que aun se fabrica..

Bueno, gracias.
Talue!


----------



## tiago (Ene 28, 2014)

@Limbo eso no es un tester, es el tester.
Yo tenía uno igual en mi epoca de estudiante y lo perdí, creo que nunca he perdido nada que me haya sabido tan mal.
La pila creo que actualmente la encontrarás sin demasiada dificultad. hoy en dia hay de todos los formatos.
Muy buena adquisición.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Ene 28, 2014)

Buenos días.

Yo creo que todos los que llevamos años en esto de la Electrónica tenemos un ICE 680R 

Fue un referente, en su época. La verdad que hoy día está completamente obsoleto, solo hay que ver su Resistecia de entrada, 20000 Ω/V en CC y de 4000 Ω/V en CA. 

Su precio actual en España ronda los 120€ por ese precio podemos comprar un Polímetro Digital de buena calidad.

Cierto es, que en ocasiones, es mejor medir con un medidor de aguja, pero esto es muy discutible, hoy en día la mayoría de los Polímetros Digitales tienen una barra que simula perfectamente la aguja.

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2014)

miguelus dijo:
			
		

> Buenos días.
> 
> Yo creo que todos los que llevamos años en esto de la Electrónica tenemos un ICE 680R . . .




Yo no 

Tengo uno de estos :





Pero no recuerdo donde lo dejé


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 28, 2014)

yo tampoco

yo tengo uno de estos:


----------



## Limbo (Ene 28, 2014)

Bueno, si me compro el 680R seria para darle uso.. no profesional, pero si como aficionado.. Claro, la duda es si realmente vale la pena comprarlo para usarlo o solo es de colección..

En realidad no sé que marcas existen de multis analogicos..me gustaria que fuera antiguo pero si es nuevo tampoco me importa..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 28, 2014)

Usa una batería de 3 V , así que o portapilas con dos AA o AAA , o batería de celular  

http://www.electronicafacil.net/foros/PNphpBB2-download-id-315.html

http://www.electronicafacil.net/foros/PNphpBB2-download-id-314.html

http://www.electronicafacil.net/foros/PNphpBB2-download-id-313.html

fuente : http://www.electronicafacil.net/foros/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-2794.html


----------



## tiago (Ene 28, 2014)

Si te gustan los modelos antiguos el ICE es buen aparato.
Miguelus tiene razón en cuanto a la obsolescencia, pero puedes hacer mediciones muy precisas con él. Ya te miro alguno que tengo por ahí analógico también muy bueno y que no recuerdo la marca.
Ya me gustaría tener uno como el de Fogonazo.

Mira lo que he encontrado en mi armario de los misterios  echando un primer vistazo, le he echado una foto porque lo veo muy pocas veces 

Ver el archivo adjunto 104700


Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Ene 28, 2014)

Limbo dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, si me compro el 680R seria para darle uso.. no profesional, pero si como aficionado.. Claro, la duda es si realmente vale la pena comprarlo para usarlo o solo es de colección..
> 
> En realidad no sé que marcas existen de multis analogicos..me gustaria que fuera antiguo pero si es nuevo tampoco me importa..



Buenas noches Limbo.

Si de verdad estás interesado en un Polímetro analógico antiguo busca en Google la marca  AVOMETER en concreto el modelo 8 MK7 fue un clásico super robuto y de una calidad inmejorable.

Ver el archivo adjunto 104705

Seguramente lo encontrarás a buen precio.

Sal U2


----------



## Limbo (Ene 29, 2014)

Bueno, si el supertester sigue siendo un buen tester, lo tiene todo, porque el diseño tambien me gusto..
Los avometer tambien me gustan pero un poco grandes no?


----------



## miguelus (Ene 29, 2014)

Limbo dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, si el supertester sigue siendo un buen tester, lo tiene todo, porque el diseño tambien me gusto..
> Los avometer tambien me gustan pero un poco grandes no?



El AVOMETER, aunque es portatil (no necesita conectarlo a la Res Eléctrica)  , está diseñado como instrumento de banco de trabajo.

Pero sigo pensando que la mejor opción es un Multímetro Digital, si te gusta lo "Vintage" siempre puedes comprar uno Analógico y tenerlo como segundo medidor.

Sal U2


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 29, 2014)

¿Los Sanwa que tal son?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2014)

Sanwa es muy bueno , no confundir con Sunwa


----------



## miguelus (Ene 30, 2014)

Buenos días.

Hoy día se siguen fabricando Multímetros Analógicos de buena calidad, un ejemplo...

http://www.abacantodigital.es/es1/p...imetro/multimetros-portatiles-analogicos.html.

Pero a los Electrónicos nos gusta la precisión .

Los Multímetros Analógicos tienen inconveniente de su baja Resistencia de entrada, esta suele ser de 20KΩ/Voltio o de 40KΩ/Voltio, esto es un serio problema al medir tensiones en circuitos que contengan Resistencias de alto valor, p.e. la Base de un transistor, la medida puede verse seriamente afectada.

Una de las ventajas achacadas a los Multímetros Analógicos, es que son mejores para medir uniones PN/NP ya que suelen dar más corriente y las uniones se polarizan mejor, esto es un mito ya que hoy día la práctica totalidad de los Multímetros Digitales disponen de una posición para medir Diodos.

Otra cuestión es que los Amperímetros y Voltímetros Analógicos son pasivos esto, en algunas aplicaciones, es un factor a tener en cuenta.

Sal U2


----------



## sergiot (Ene 30, 2014)

Yo actualmente uso un Proskit y se banca todos los maltratos habidos y por haber, en el periodo que tengo el analógico debo haber cambiado 5 digitales.

Como bien dicen, es una cuestión de gustos, la precisión es de los digitales, pero a la hora de medir transistores con fugas o lugares en donde uno no sabe con que se puede encontrar, el analógico es el ideal, para los que como yo nos dedicamos a las reparaciones y no al diseño, el analógico no solo mide, sino que aporta su resistencia interna para hacer polarizaciones en transistores, tanto cargando el circuito como usarlo en serie a una tensión, el limite es la imaginación, como dicen algunos.

Tengo otro tester analógico, creo que Protex, con entrada mosfet de 10Mohms de resistencia de entrada y llega a medir hasta 1000Mohms, pero es mas delicadito.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 9, 2014)

Creo que me comprare un Supertester por coleccion electronica.. y un Fluke para precision  (Tengo que ver lo que pesa la hucha jaja)


----------



## miguelus (Feb 10, 2014)

Buenas tardes Limbo.

Pues yo tengo varios Polímetros, tanto Analógicos como Digitales, de Banco y de Mano

En concreto tengo un Fluke 8050A que no utilizo y está en perfectas condiciones de funcionamiento...

Si lo quieres   te lo puedo regalar .

Me da pena verlo en el armario sin nada que hacer 
el PDF pesa más de 8Megas por lo que no lo puedo subir...

Por Internet encontrarás mucha información de este equipo.

Sal U2


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 10, 2014)

miguelus dijo:
			
		

> En concreto tengo un Fluke 8050A que no utilizo y está en perfectas condiciones de funcionamiento...



Ese tester debe tener una precisión increíble, como patrón debe ser muy útil.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 10, 2014)

> Si lo quieres  te lo puedo regalar .


jaja donde esta la trampa? ¿El juego de cacerolas que precio tiene?


----------



## miguelus (Feb 10, 2014)

Buenos días.

Pues la verdad es que es un Multímetro de una gran calidad, pero como dije en el Post anterior, tengo varios Polímetros de banco, y en concreto de ese modelo  tengo dos y solo utilizo uno.

Y funciona perfectamente y está calibrado, tengo la fea costumbre de calibrar el instrumental todos los años.

Pero si no lo quieres no pasa nada, no hay problema...

Ya le encontraré utilidad.


Sal U2


----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2014)

Yo nunca digo que no a un regalo electronico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2014)

la silla para quien??


----------



## tiago (Feb 11, 2014)

Para tí, obviamente   .

Saludos.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2014)

No ewntiendo, se me escapa el chiste...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2014)

Limbo dijo:
			
		

> Yo nunca digo que no a un regalo electronico


 
__________________________________________________________


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> __________________________________________________________



Pero eso es eléctrico, no electrónico, no aplica .


----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2014)

jajajajaj ahora lo cazo (Offtopic total, de aqui al cajetin de arena) Ademas, transportar eso de argentina a españa... puede costar un riñon...Aunque, pensandolo bien, quedaria genial en el recibidor de casa en plan arte contemporaneo jaja ¿de verdad lo tienes? jojo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2014)

Nop , pero la Moderadora SP27 tiene una color rosita y con pic.

No es mala idea construirse una y ponerla en la recepción , luz negra y demases


----------



## miguelus (Feb 11, 2014)

Buenos días

... 

Y ¿Qué tal iría como ahuyentador de visitas molestas?...

Por favor siéntese, está ud en su casa 

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2014)

No se asuste si lo patea un poquito


----------



## miguelus (Feb 13, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Lo prometido es deuda... Esta tarde ha salido hacia Barcelona el Multímetro Fluke 8050A

Espero que el compañero Limbo lo reciba pronto y lo pueda disfrutar 

Sal U2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 13, 2014)

miguelus dijo:
			
		

> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Lo prometido es deuda... Esta tarde ha salido hacia Barcelona el Multímetro Fluke 8050A
> 
> ...


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Feb 13, 2014)

Alguien tendra un inductimetro de sobra


----------



## Limbo (Feb 13, 2014)

Prometo unas fotos del paquete abierto y primeras mediciones en lugar del espacio de trabajo


----------



## Limbo (Feb 18, 2014)

Aqui las fotos del bichejo en su ubicacion final  Aun no he podido probarlo adecuadamente pero es increible 

Graciaas al compañero madrileño


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Feb 18, 2014)

Awesome¡
Enhorabuena


----------



## miguelus (Feb 19, 2014)

Buenos días Limbo.

Me alegro que ya lo tengas   ahora a disfrutarlo 

Verás que no es un equipo "normal" es más para Laboratorio pero te servirá perfectamente.

Te recomiendo que busques el manual, te enviaría el PDF pero pesa 12,5 Megas y el foro no lo permite. Tiene 96 páginas, y vienen los esquemas.

Tiene cosas curiosas como la medida directamente en dBm ( De Be Emes),  medida de Conductancia (Siemens) o hacer medidas "Relativas".

En el manual verás que vienen muchos ejemplos de medidas, incluso con un pequeño montaje (Una Resistencia, un Conmutador y dos Bananas) se pueden medir la ganancia de Transistores.

Solo te pido que lo utilices. 

Sal U2


----------



## Limbo (Feb 19, 2014)

Y tanto que lo usare  De hecho, ya no voy a usar mas el multimetro portatil..
Una pregunta, las puntas originales tenian la banana recta y no codada, verdad? y el recubrimiento de plastico era muy fino, cierto? es que, estroy probando unas puntas de un multimetro normal, y no entran, el plastico que cubre la banana  es demasiado grande.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 19, 2014)

Limbo dijo:
			
		

> Y tanto que lo usare  De hecho, ya no voy a usar mas el multimetro portatil..
> Una pregunta, las puntas originales tenian la banana recta y no codada, verdad? y el recubrimiento de plastico era muy fino, cierto? es que, estroy probando unas puntas de un multimetro normal, y no entran, el plastico que cubre la banana  es demasiado grande.



Pues en principio las que yo utilizo son con "camisa" de plástico y originales de Fluke y valen para todos los Multímetros, son más caras pero a la larga compensa, y en concreto las de Banana rectan valen perfectamente.

Sal U2


----------



## dearlana (May 3, 2014)

*¿ Analógico o Digital ?: * 

*Parece una pregunta sencilla.*

Todo el mundo contestaría: ¡ Digital ! . La supremacía y la complejidad de la digitalización electrónica actual; -- con caracter general-- : No la discute nadie. ¡Faltaría más!.

Sin embargo, les voy a poner unos cuantos ejemplos:

-- La Gasgas Enducross de 2T no  guarece ningún Cuenta Kilómetros Digital añadido. Se los carga con las vibraciones. Los disparata todos. Arrancas la moto marcando los kilómetros y vuelves con él pidiéndote la hora, por ejemplo. A pesar de los amortiguadores elásticos. 

Eso no ocurre con el Cuenta Kilómetros Analógico.

-- Un Tester Analógico de 100000 Ohmios por Voltio presenta una resistencia en CC, de entrada, -- en la escala de 1000 Voltios-- de 100000000 Ohmios = 100 Megaohmios = Superior a la gran mayoría de los testers digitales profesionales actuales ( = 10 Megaohmios)...y además:Al medir los voltajes:  Funciona sin ningún tipo de fuente de alimentación externa (Sin pilas de ninguna clase).

-- Han existido Testers Analógicos Philips, de 200000/Ohmios/Voltio:

 Pueden medir : 5 Microamperios a fondo escala: Por ejemplo: De 0,01 Microamperios en 0,01 Microamperios. O de 0,005 Microamperios en 0,005 Microamperios, entre divisiones. Trabajando las 24 horas del día. Todos los días del año. Y sin gastar pilas de ninguna clase para hacer ese trabajo.

-- Un Tester Analógico conmutado a una escala de suficiente amplitud: "Trabaja" en excursiones de señal que en el Tester Digital están "entre números".

-- La menor inercia física del Tester Analógico permite "ver los pulsos" producidos por el sensor Hall del pedal de una Tonaro BigHit, perfectamente. 

Con el Tester Digital solo se ve un baile de cifras que no lleva a ninguna parte.

-- En los Sensores de Campos de Iones, Analógicos: La aguja "sigue la mano del experimentador".

En los sensores digitales: Lo mismo: Baile de números desinquietos, arriba y abajo.

-- Los Testers Analógicos de pequeño tamaño y con agujas sin freno magnético: Son insuperables siguiendo señales de pulsos de corta duración.

-- Se pueden hacer "Órganos de Luces" utilizando el movimiento mecánico de las agujas anteriores --que a su vez-- gobiernan Triacs: Cuyo resultado visual final, supera a los Órganos de Luces convencionales del mercado actual.

-------------------------------------------

Más todavía:

Usando el efecto balístico de la aguja de un tester de 100000 Ohms/Volt. mecanicamente: Se pueden medir voltajes o continuidades -- según circuito --  de:

0,0000002 Voltios. 

Indicándolo con transición de cero a Vcc.

Debido a que no hay semiconductores intermedios. No existe la limitación de la tensión de umbral. No se requiere circuito de acondicionamiento de la señal. Y el detector "trabaja con la propia señal de entrada". La Vcc. externa es la que le queramos añadir para la visualización posterior.


----------



## ericksm (Ago 11, 2015)

Hola

estos dias pensaba comprarme un multimetro, el 289 que es un modelo nuevo y queria preguntarles su rendimiento, pros o contras y si me lo recomienda por sobre el 87v

Segun me informe, el 289 tiene mejores prestaciones y por donde vivo, este modelo es más economico.
tambien se que este modelo usa 6 pilas aa ¿se puede usar cualquier tipo de pila aa?
¿tiene buen rendimiento la bateria?

muy aparte del registro de datos queria saber cual me recomiendan

su uso solo sera en laboratorio, no en entornos abversos.

la resolucion es un punto que me interesa.

gracias


----------



## transistor2020 (Feb 1, 2016)

Fluke 187 tengo una gran duda un enredo, segun su manual mide maximo 50mf  mi duda porque el 179 le coloca maximo 10.000 μF,  cual es la diferencia entre mf y μF o es lo mismo pero aun no se si con el multimetro fluke 187 puedo medir mas de 3000 microfaradios, disculpenme pero esto me tiene un poco enredado. y porque el 179 es mas que 187 si deberia ser mas avanzado el 187 del 179.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2016)

1mF = 1.000µF
50mF = 50.000µF

Distintos rangos de escala *NO* significa que sea mas o menos avanzado.


----------



## transistor2020 (Feb 2, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> 1mF = 1.000µF
> 50mF = 50.000µF
> 
> Distintos rangos de escala *NO* significa que sea mas o menos avanzado.




en pocas palabras 50mil microfaradios osea el fluke 187 mide mas capacitancia que el fluke 179


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jul 24, 2016)

Buenas! Estoy queriendo comprarme algún multímetro un poquito mejor de los que tengo, pero estoy entre las siguientes opciones:

Uni-t UT71A
Sanwa PC773
Amprobe AM-530-EUR

Cada uno tiene lo suyo pero me estoy inclinando por el Uni-t. Si bien por ahí vi que no trae los fusibles adecuados y es medio lento en respuesta tiene mucha resolución y la incertidumbre es considerablemente baja, aparte de que se puede conectar a la PC y usar como data logger, lo cual puede ser bastante útil. 
El Sanwa también se puede conectar a la PC pero el cable+soft ronda los $3000 
El Amprobe entra en la lista porque en algún hilo por acá leí que eran buenos.
Como puntos extra para el Uni-t se puede mantener Maximo, mínimo y valor actual simultaneamente en pantalla, y medir amplitud y frecuencia en alterna simultáneamente.

Son todos TrueRMS, así que por ese lado ninguno tiene ventaja.

El Sanwa es japones.

Dejo fotitos de los tres y algunas características.

Los FLUKE que se consiguen en ese rango de precios no son lo que estoy buscando (el 106 no mide mA en AC ni DC ni mV en DC y el 115 no mide mA tampoco)

Cualquier sugerencia / experiencia es bienvenida. Saludos!

PD: El uso que se le va a dar es de taller / laboratorio para probar prototipos y hacer alguna que otra reparación, por lo cuál el tema de que no cumpla con las protecciones de alta tensión no es muy relevante.


----------



## Tioguay68 (Sep 6, 2018)

pues que *[Término innecesariamente vulgar]*
me recomiendas alguno barato?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2018)

Tioguay68 dijo:


> pues que *[Término innecesariamente vulgar]*
> me recomiendas alguno barato?




*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## Tioguay68 (Sep 6, 2018)

vale no sabia

pero paso 
cual multimetro me recomiendas? necesito uno barato menos de 15€ no uno de 70€ como me dijeron


----------



## aav (Sep 6, 2018)

Fijate los de la serie Aneng 800X. Hay varios abajo de $usd 20 algunos que dicen ser TRMS. Por usd$ 22 seguro consigues uno bastante completo (con capacimetro, temperatura y trms) . Igual, consejo de principiante, mira primero las reseñas que hay por allí...) X=1,2,...4,...8...


----------



## Tioguay68 (Sep 6, 2018)

Pues he visto éste, pero no se, puedo estirarme hasta alrededor de 20€


----------



## aav (Sep 6, 2018)

Tioguay68 dijo:


> pues he visto este... (suprimido por comodidad)
> puedo estirarme asta alrededor de 20€



Es autorango, mide capacitores (si bien en un rango quizás modesto) no es trms (hoy creo que necesario con todas esas fuentes que distorsionan las senoidales) y lo he tenido en mis manos (compacto, con apariencia robusta) aunque los hay más. Ese video de Banwood lo vende bien pero por esa plata quizas haya algun chino (como los aneng) con más cosas, más rangos y buena precisión (similar) o, en esa misma marca, el ut33A+ (nota el mas ➕) que en mi pais cuesta lo mismo y, creo yo, es más (lo tengo) y viene con una sorpresa...


----------



## Tioguay68 (Sep 6, 2018)

entonces alguno en concreto que rwcomiendes alrededor de 20€?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 6, 2018)

Un tester es tan malo o tan bueno según las manos que los operen, tengo tester analógicos y digitales desde hace más de 20 años todos funcionando perfectamente, mientras tengo un tambor lleno de testers dañados digitales baratos, caros, carísimos, anlógicos idem  de colegas.......
Por más bueno que sea así un fluke y le metes a medir continua en el colector del TRC de salida horizontal o de una fuente y se muere en el acto........
Si se aprende el uso en forma correcta un tester por modesto que sea puede dar muchas satisfacciones


----------



## Tioguay68 (Sep 6, 2018)

por eso te digo


----------



## aav (Sep 8, 2018)

Tioguay68 dijo:


> entonces alguno en concreto que recomiendes alrededor de 20€?



Son tus necesidades, expectativas y posibilidades las que juegan aquí además del contexto [Qué puede conseguirse dónde estés y si tienes acceso a encargarlo para que te lo envíen...], a mi se me hace difícil ir más allá de lo que ya comenté en los mensajes #9 y #11 aunque quizás pueda ayudarte al agregar un enlace que a mi me ha orientado en situaciones semejantes, _son revisiones de multímetros ordenadas por costo; te pego en link del rango más bajo y desde allí puedes acceder a otros_: Index of reviewed multimeters below $15 table


----------



## Tioguay68 (Oct 14, 2018)

Al final me coji el que dije y feliz auque el zumbador suena un poco bajo y mal pero lo demas genial


----------

